# Flying and Temporary Basal Rate



## Phil65 (Aug 31, 2011)

Off to Antigua for a weeks holiday next week, wondered what you guys did with your TBR for an 8 hour flight, I'm thinking off upping it to 150% or 200%, last time I flew my levels were high and I just took correction doses, suppose plenty of testing is the answer....I know it will go high, so just a question of how much I raise the TBR by!


----------



## randomange (Aug 31, 2011)

I think it's very much a case of trial and error, but I generally raise my basal by 150%, and I start this about half an hour before we're due to board (and make sure I have something to munch on in case we are late boarding! ) I usually find this does the trick for me, but I've only tested it on short flights.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 31, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, why would you need to up your basal delivery on a plane, something to do with the pressure..........?


----------



## randomange (Aug 31, 2011)

I've always found that my BGs go up when I fly, and on our DAFNE course we were told that altitude increases insulin resistance, so you usually need more insulin at high altitudes.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 31, 2011)

randomange said:


> I've always found that my BGs go up when I fly, and on our DAFNE course we were told that altitude increases insulin resistance, so you usually need more insulin at high altitudes.



Thanks, I have never really thought about that.......


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Aug 31, 2011)

Northerner posted this link the other day http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/08/19/us-flight-diabetics-idUSTRE77I6EU20110819


----------



## Phil65 (Aug 31, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Just out of curiosity, why would you need to up your basal delivery on a plane, something to do with the pressure..........?



Yes....and sitting around for 8 hours, doing nothing!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2011)

Just found this link about the study into atmospheric effects on pumps:

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/pdfplus/10.1089/dia.2011.0190


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 31, 2011)

Last time i flew , i had a hypo during flight and that was without adjusting basal rates .oops just remembered that was pre pump .Just another quick question dont you have to turn off bluetooth during flight ?


----------



## Ellie Jones (Aug 31, 2011)

Jenny if you've got the combo you go through the menu on each bit, the pump and meter if I remember rightly


----------



## Mel (Sep 1, 2011)

We did Antigua early August, as it was a day flight we just did 2 hourly testing and corrected as necessary. Found the heat in antigua pushed BS up significantly.
At the airport coming back some of the security had problems understanding why we had needles , pumps etc but were very good natured about it all.


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 2, 2011)

Mel said:


> We did Antigua early August, as it was a day flight we just did 2 hourly testing and corrected as necessary. Found the heat in antigua pushed BS up significantly.
> At the airport coming back some of the security had problems understanding why we had needles , pumps etc but were very good natured about it all.



I am going to try 150% TBR, can you use bluetooth on the plane?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 2, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> I am going to try 150% TBR, can you use bluetooth on the plane?



It looks as if some of the posts have been eaten  Think the answer was no though.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Sep 2, 2011)

randomange said:


> I've always found that my BGs go up when I fly, and on our DAFNE course we were told that altitude increases insulin resistance, so you usually need more insulin at high altitudes.



I hadn't a clue about this and don't fly enough to discover it for myself. Thanks for sharing, don't wanna start my honeymoon next year with high BG!


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 3, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> I hadn't a clue about this and don't fly enough to discover it for myself. Thanks for sharing, don't wanna start my honeymoon next year with high BG!



............I'll let you know how mine goes when I come home


----------



## Phil65 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just back from a fantastic weeks break in Antigua......I went with a TBR of 200% for the 8 hour flight, worked really well!


----------



## Steff (Sep 16, 2011)

Phil65 said:


> Just back from a fantastic weeks break in Antigua......I went with a TBR of 200% for the 8 hour flight, worked really well!



Hi Phil nice to see you back x


----------



## Twitchy (Sep 18, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Just found this link about the study into atmospheric effects on pumps:
> 
> http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/pdfplus/10.1089/dia.2011.0190



...so now I should calmly remember to detach my pump in the event of an explosive decompression?!  Yet another reason to hate flying!!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

I haven't read the links yet but I will - Yes you DO definitely have to turn bluey off on both pump and meter, and then of course remember to turn it back on when you get there!

Just use the pump itself manually on the plane and use the meter errr, as a meter.  Have a practice before hand for a couple of meals or something if you regard the prospect with horror LOL

I don't need any practice but that's another story ....


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

Mel said:


> We did Antigua early August, as it was a day flight we just did 2 hourly testing and corrected as necessary. Found the heat in antigua pushed BS up significantly.
> At the airport coming back some of the security had problems understanding why we had needles , pumps etc but were very good natured about it all.



Good grief, heat always = Hypo City here!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 18, 2011)

That's correct Ellie - had to do it several times due to meter malfunction ! and revert to 'just a meter' but the years I've spend on MDI stand me in good stead, and with a carb ratio  of 1u to 10g it's hardly a mammoth job to do the maths for bolusing, is it!  LOL   Hopefully all sorted now, 3rd new one plumbed in last week and awaiting the manufacturers report(s)  

I've now read the links.  So all the insulin I may be likely to miss out on is between 0.6 and 0.8-ish u, then? so potentially nearly 2 hours basal for me?  Eek.  However, since it's a YMMV anyway I'll just suck it, watch everything like a hawk (as you have to anyway when flying or anything a bit not usual) and see!  No flying planned at the mo, but Oz again is always in prospect.

And lastly the comment re parachuting.  Well - far as I can see, anyone who wants to do that of their own volition has prolly got a marked attraction to Risk - so I'd suggest for the duration, they take it off completely!


----------

